# 2009 CAAD9 105 color update



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

We got our 2009 catalogs at the shop today- colors for the 105 model are: gloss white with red lettering (same as the Tiagra bike), and a new color- gloss black with red lettering. The black, in particular, looks stunning.

Did I mention these will come with the FULL CARBON Slice fork? 

We are gonna sell the $%*& out of these things!

And, no- I don't have a scanner. Sorry.

EDIT: looks like the fork isn't the full-carbon Premium after all- I misread the specs. Still, color-matched.


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you know how much they will cost ? for the 105 and Ultegra model's? Thanks


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

marckap said:


> Do you know how much they will cost ? for the 105 and Ultegra model's? Thanks


No Ultegra models. 105 will be ~1200-1250.


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## sinner (Aug 8, 2008)

Any update on release date?


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Here are the catalog pics


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

omg - color coded forks! looks stunning!!


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a good looking frame.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome. I would buy that in a sec. Not a fan of the wheels, but the rest is awesome.

I am a SRAM guy, but nothing wrong with 105.


----------



## sinner (Aug 8, 2008)

Does the lettering on the black look orange? If so it's sick! This ruins my plans because now I have to wait for the 105. I was supposed to pickup my Charcoal Tiagra next week. I'm going to need to buy something to ride for the next couple of months I guess.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

That might be the best two color option I have seen for a single bike in a long time.

I would take either one in a second.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

hells yes, i was convinced they would keep the fork plain not to detract from the all-white supersix, but damn! IMO this looks better, and is their entry level frame! too good to be true! i'm DYING to get this frameset!


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

I'm getting one of these to replace a crashed frame, but now I have to decide which color. That black is hot, but something about the all white speaks to me. Hmmm...which will look better with Record 11?


----------



## Takobo (Jul 26, 2008)

I just checked with my LBS, they told me the rear derailleur is 105 (Ultegra on 2008's) and Tektro RS-580 (R580) brake. Is possible to post the complete US/CAN spec of 105? thanks in adv. Canadian price is not yet set, and the delivery date would be approx mid-nov to dec. so it's gonna be a x'mas present.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

Whoa!!!! I should have looked at this a while ago. I just ordered the 2009 CAAD 9 in white and told him to hold of on the fork since I could use my premium plus fork from my six 13. I'm calling back and getting the fork. This looks awesome! The colors for the super six are just really sub par. 

BTW, I am going CAAD, baby! I am sick of spending this cash for frames that don't perform with any significant difference. I also foolishly have been riding the wrong frame for years it appears - I am on 63cm with a 120mm stem and not showing too much post (I have a 34.5" inseam). I'm going CAAD with my dura ace groupo and red 177.5mm cranks. This bike should be light, supported by a good warranty and plenty good for the CAT III racing I do. 

I'm psyched, cause for a while I was worried about Dale - still am, but this is shot in the arm.


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

NOW THOSE are fuk'n Bedford Proper! C-dale's PA factory still makes the best tasting alu bikes ever!

Hell ya... Good On C-dale for this bike! Vive le USA made CAAD's Dorel ain't killed em off yet!


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

BTW,

STARNUT do we need to thank you and any rebel band of C-dale Dealers that fought hard to get this bike against Dorel's Sucktacular orginal wishes?

just wonderin?


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Were you able to just order the frame, or did you order a complete bike and you'll deal with the extra parts later? I saw someplace that they weren't selling just a CAAD 9 frameset outside the team program.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

BTW, can anyone tell me - is the Ultra fork that's on the Aluminum frame that much worse than the premium plus fork that is on my six 13? The premium plus is all carbon and truth be told, an aluminum steerer tube wouldn't be the worst thing ever, just for piece of mind. However, can anyone tell me if the weight difference is negligible and/or stiffness?

Thanks


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

In my experience the aluminium streerer on my CAAD 9 is OK but the Premium plus forks I had on my six13 were sublime in comparison. I felt like ai had more confidence in fast descents and they felt stiffer and more comfortable. 

all very subtle but then so are the differences between a £2K and a £5K bike really


----------

